# Arrow rest



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I just picked up a new Darton AS50 and need to get it equiped. I am in need of a quiet dependable arrow rest that will work well in the cold. How much do I need to spend? What style do you like? Can I install this myself or should I let the archery shop install it?
Thanks.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

jampg said:


> I just picked up a new Darton AS50 and need to get it equiped. I am in need of a quiet dependable arrow rest that will work well in the cold. How much do I need to spend? What style do you like? Can I install this myself or should I let the archery shop install it?
> Thanks.


You ready for about a hundred different answers?:lol::lol:There are MANY rests that will fit your needs. I personally recommend a Whisker Biscuit if you plan on doing nothing but hunting. I'd recommend a dropaway if you plan on doing some 3D as well. In that dept I'd recommend the Limbdriver, QAD Ultra, or Ripcord.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm ready since I do not have any Idea which one would suit me best. I will be using this bow all year round. (I hope) Some hunting in a stand and some on the ground. Target practice during off seasons.

My current and only rest is a paper clip looking cheezy one. I don't think I want that type. At least I have that decided.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought a ripcord and it is great. It holds the arrow on the rest until needed and nothing touches the arrow once released. I have put on rests myself and I won't do it again. It is like anything, if you have the right tools it is easy but must people don't have the right tools to get everything lined up correctly. Most places will mount it for free you if you purchase it from them.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

You will probably get as many opinions as there are rest made. I personally shoot a Qad ultra rest (both of my bows)and am very happy with them. Whatever you choose I would go with a drop away over a biscuit type.(the Qad hunter is about the same $ as a Whisker Biscuit). 

I would suggest you go to a good shop and have the rest installed for you. Usually this is included in the price of the rest. 

Brett


----------



## whitetailmaniac (Mar 23, 2008)

Whisker Bizqit. It's simple, can stalk with it or still hunt. Very durable. Dispell the myth that it slows arrow speed so much you'll notice. We tested that theory and it only slowed down 5-7 ft per sec. Also the less mechanics in the rest...(things that could go wrong) the better. The only error I want is from me. Leave nothing to chance. Good luck


----------



## MelSell (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been shooting the qad hunter and am quite happy with it .I was worried at first with the low price but it has worked flawlessly.take your bow when you buy it and have it put on/setup


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I like a whisker bisquit.If it slows downthe arrow,makes noise or anything else I don't care,the arrow can't fall off. If you go to the right bow shop they will let you try before you buy.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

What do you guys think of a prong horn style rest (with teflon inserts)?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

jampg said:


> What do you guys think of a prong horn style rest (with teflon inserts)?


Used one for years. Golden Key Futura Star Hunter. In fact I had about a dozen of them laying around somewhere and can't seem to find them. Good rests for sure. Only trouble with the prong style rest is that they offer no containment and can be tricky to tune properly. For me that's just too big of a trade off for what I want in a hunting rest.


----------



## luckyhunter (Oct 29, 2008)

Ive been shooting a muzzy zero effect for several seasons now, and i love it. had pro shop install it for me. When I bought it, it slod for around $100. Havent tried anything else since i put it on.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

The dropaway arrowrest market is sooo over inflated, there simply is not enuff technology and materials in them to justify the prices!
If i were you , Id use ebay, or find a deal on-line like from lancaster archeryor something.
I go into a "pro" shop these days and have a heart attack in my wallett!
I can buy a top of the line Baitcasting fishing reel for $120, it has machined hardened gears, several precision ball bearings and a some have ceramic disc drag's, it cost dang near the same for a rest with 1/8 of the engineering and materials going into them! INFLATED pricing!
GO ebay, save a few hard earned dollars for your self!

BD


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh and I wouldent use anything but a dropaway rest, the largest concern is FLETCHING clearance, with a dropaway that is almost a none issue!

BD


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

Another vote here for the QAD drop-away. I had one installed at a shop two years ago and love it. I know a few people that shoot the whiskers also and they like them. If you don't mind contact between the fletching and arrow, then they are fine.


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter...without a doubt best drop away ever!


----------

